
Ruby Chocolate Wants a Place at the Table with Dark, Milk and White - seycombi
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/07/business/ruby-chocolate-pink-flavor.html?mcubz=1
======
gaius
_Ruby chocolate “satisfies a new consumer need found among millennials —
hedonistic indulgence,”_

You mean like... avocado toast?

~~~
sp332
Wow, glad we finally invented hedonistic indulgence. And just in time to make
less money than previous generations, too!

~~~
gaius
Nothing in that article makes any sense, but that was the most egregious.

------
njharman
I'll wait for Python Chocolate.

~~~
petepete
Meh, unless it's _strongly and statically-typed_ I'm not going to use it in
production.

/typical HN response

------
maxfurman
Certainly intriguing, although if it will be 6-18 months until I can try it
I'm not sure why I should care.

------
skandl
White chocolate doesn't deserve a seat at the table.

Joking, but not really.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_chocolate](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_chocolate)

~~~
djrogers
Preach!

------
cool_username
What I find puzzling is that this pink chocolate 'invented in 2017 by a Swiss
company marketing to millenials' appears to have been available in British
sweet shops for over 20 years.

[https://www.sweetsncandy.co.uk/a-jar-of-pink-and-white-
choco...](https://www.sweetsncandy.co.uk/a-jar-of-pink-and-white-chocolate-
mice-1-5-kg-jar.html)

[https://i.pinimg.com/originals/66/0b/87/660b8713654b075c0a81...](https://i.pinimg.com/originals/66/0b/87/660b8713654b075c0a8158d961ae02c4.jpg)

My conclusion: while the Swiss are masters of chocolate, the Brits are masters
of time travel.

~~~
anfractuosity
Hehe. I could be wrong but I think the pink chocolate mice are made with food
colouring rather than coloured by the bean.

They do seem rather cagey on how they process the bean though.

A cacao pod sometimes looks slightly reddish, I wonder if the colour could
come from that?

